# Attaching brackets etc to the rear/



## eanpee (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi
looking to attach some brackets to the back of the Burstner T690 with which to attach straps to hold a small dingy vertically sitting on a tow bar platform. so how do I know that the brackets would be strong enough and how are they normally supported/ backed internally? and has anyone done or seen anything similar before please?
Weight of dinghy about 65kg


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

On Burstners you can generally see where the structural framing is in the walls. I would say get a couple of M10 stainless steel eyebolts long enough to go right through the wall at the frame locaton and use a large washer and nut on the inside.

Kev


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Can Burstner not supply you with the assemble drawing for the rear end? It's one thing that Swift will provide (but not much else!).


----------

